# Harringbone 360 - Head scratcher!!!



## mrojas (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been intriged by the way the harringbone pattern shows on a turned pen such as the Sierra, and I've been racking my brains following Darrin McArthur tutorial to no avail.
I've searched far and wide the internet trying to find any video that would make it easier to understand how to assemble the many pieces Darrin shows on his tutorial. Could somebody point me in the right direction?


Milton


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2011)

I am like you I have tried a couple times using the tutorial but just keep missing something somewhere it has been close but No cigar!!LOL
if you do find some info please share..


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 11, 2011)

fear not Darrins instructions do work, I eneded up printing them and putting on my workbench and looked every few minutes. try and make sure your pieces are really close to the same size (square) before you start cutting. I used a board for a guide on my bandsaw to get all pieces somewhat the same thickness. I also cut alot of extra pieces of each one so I could make spares of the sets of 3 and needed them. Make sure you are cleaning glue from cracks as you go( you will be glad you took the extra time) It took me about 4 days to get mine from concept to tube and I wish I had tuned it between centers to true it before drilling(little off center) It took me a couple of tries to get it right. 

Here are the results.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Jul 11, 2011)

*Some examples of my 360 HB*

These are the 5 360 Herringbone I came up with following the tutorial


----------



## mrojas (Jul 24, 2011)

After some more head scratching I was able to figure out Darrin's tutorial, and created a video you can follow at 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTTXIkdqrO0
:biggrin:


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 24, 2011)

I haven't bothered to view rojas Utube vid, since making one pen following Darrin's instructions, I feel I could put one together in my sleep!

Here's 3 picks of the pieces put into position prior to glueing up which may assist you. I used LePages Carpenter's glue to glue the pieces together. Not as messy as using CA in my opinion at least.


















I trust these pics will assist as well as viewing the Utube vid. It was not my intention to hijack this thread only to provide any assistance that I felt I could!:biggrin:


----------

